# Why do all the good threads get blocked????



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Its all fun everyone is having a good time checking their messages, looking at classifieds, checking the sponsors pages while waiting for someone to reply to one of your messages. Then we get into little bickeren matches which is what makes things exciting, i mean but really there is no harm done to anyone. All and all we are still all hunters at the end of the day anyone would protect each other to any extent when it came down to it (its not like anyone was mad at each other/ just fun and games). Now there is a time and place for everything and the threads involving touching up decoys have their places, but thats not what makes the site. If you look back at all the threads that involve bickeren at each other they all have like 1500 views and more than 100 posts. I just believe thats what gets a sites rating up. It just sucks that the fun we had on the last thread got blocked. I was looking forward to coming back and the first thing logging on to nodak. I mean its not that big of a deal just wanting to see others opinions on the whole deal. I do understand there needs to be a limit to what you can and cant say to each other but I dont believe that line was crossed even if people did say I was sippin KoolAid!!! :beer: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Same thing happened to me Sunday night. I started a post and it was deleted the next morning.

Chris does an excellent job with this website and I really appreciate his effort. I don't know how much he makes - but I do now he does care about it.

In the end.........it's his call I guess. Just hope it's a fair decision.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its obvious you are here to simply stir the pot..

I gave that thread several chances as I found it pretty interesting.

But the bickering would immediately began again. That's why its locked.

If your only reason for being here here is to get into bickering matches to "make things exciting" I suggest you find somewhere else to do it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My thinking exactly. Moferator of the year goes to dublklk! That thread was worthless after the first page. things get shut down cause people act like jerks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Same thing happened to me Sunday night. I started a post and it was deleted the next morning.


Snowbus.

I'm not sure what happened there, but it looks like you just posted a link to a bird sound page? Correct?
We, as moderators, are constantly deleting spam posts and since your post was simply a link it was probably accidently deleted as spam.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Would make sense.......thanks for the follow-up on that. I was going to pm Chris and ask him about it. No need to now.


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

good place to get peoples opinions,
good place to vent opinions, 
good place to learn about other hunters,
good place to learn new ideas, 
good place to keep informed,
had no idea how possessed the fellow hunters were about snow hunting until I started reading the forums. Keep itup. And thanks to the forum sponsers for letting the threads exist even if it is blocked eventually. Dave( a nebr. fb hunter) had to sneeek it in. Dave


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't want to lock threads, but people can get extremely heated over things such as this decoy vs that, decoying vs. jumping, etc. Good threads turn to personal attacks pretty quick, and that's what I don't like. The site often gets a reputation for rudeness b/c of it and that's not what I'd like the site to be about.

We all can decoy geese, we all love to do it. I just don't see the reason for people to degrade and attack someone because they do it differently than you.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think that the decoy thread was stricly still a debate and hadn't caused any anger yet, but I think we've all seen how fast a thread can go from bickering to "I hate your mother".


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

From an information standpoint that thread was worthless after the first page, from an entertainment standpoint, it was even getting pretty old at the end.

You guys just got plain stupid at the end.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Bareback

Heaven forebid someone might have a different opinion than you.

You know your just pointing fingers and you were the main one making personal attacks, just like you just did...

I hope this one gets blocked too for your last comment :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

echoXLT said:


> Bareback
> 
> Heaven forebid someone might have a different opinion than you.
> 
> ...


Well maybe you should read the thread. Opinions are one thing, mindless "my dogs bigger than your dog" crap is another.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bareback, I don't have a dog, but if I did he would be bigger than yours. 

I thought a little humor might explain why these threads get locked. It's kind of a catch 22 isn't it? Bareback explained one reason, but he did it in a manner that took it right to the edge. Sometimes good threads turn into poor threads, and in the end it isn't good threads that get locked. Only good threads with poor endings.

If a good thread is going and there is only one trouble maker I will PM him first and ask him to edit his post. If they don't I will lock it. If it's a very good post I don't want to end I will delete the single post.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

...and consistently taking everything out of context is another.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Bareback, I don't have a dog, but if I did he would be bigger than yours.


I dont either, but im sure he would be too, I want a little one that will make good coyote bait....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There you go. I'll not say more. Seeing the word coyote could get me off subject.

I will say there are many reasons for locking threads and every moderator has different reasons. I don't mind friendly bickering, but one of the big reasons I lock threads is so that people don't turn into enemies. You guys enjoy each other, and I want that to continue. Have fun.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The fact that the thread was pretty much a "I'm cool because I have avery FB's" deal wrapped up in a question might have had something to do with it. It was pretty obvious since it was asked as a question but then everyone who thought socks were the deal was going to get argued with.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

No, the deal was everyone was not sticking to what takem1 had asked, which you seem to have forgot as well, Which will work best, 600 fbs or 1000-1200 socks?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

600 FB's.. but someone else can set them up for me.

If I remember right he asked the question then argued with everyone who liked socks because of how good his FB's are.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

just had to say i love the way this site is run!!!! we had a site in missouri called the conservation cafe, it was an embarrasment to be a hunter, there were quite a few hunters that thought they were the gods of hunting, and god forbid you come on and ask a simple question such as im new to hunting, can someone help me out.......the first 20 replys were so nasty towards that person. it was a joke......i cant even repeat some of the stuff said on there it was so bad.......nodak outdoors is the way a hunting site should be, you shouldnt have to feel like an idiot because your new to hunting...trust me, you appretiate a non stirring site after you seen one go to hell........keep up the good work guys

charlie


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

There are a few guys on Duck Hunting Chat, which I know Chris takes care of too, that are just complete tools and anyone that asks a simple question gets their head bit off. A few inparticular are on the Arkansas forum and just go off on any out of stater asking questions. Give me a break! Being in Missouri, we probably have just as many out of staters, especially with snow geese. But a lot of people aren't as lucky to have the numbers of ducks and geese where they live, and as frustrating as it can get when leases are taken up all around you and public hunting is so crowded from out of staters, its still no reason to act like a lot of these guys do on that site.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Duck Hunting Chat is actually pretty tight. There is always that gray area too when someone is being a jerk but without really breaking any rules. Everyone has a bad day and for that I don't want to ban someone the instant they get heated.

I always say the toughest thing is keeping the peace when you're dealing with thousands of personalities a day. And of course we all have testosterone so.... :lol:

I wish the ignore feature was used more here when people get tired of a particular person. I haven't put it in on DHC simply because of it's lack of use here. :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow i didn't even know there was an ignore button right next to the quote one! What exactly does that do?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well Avery, I just hit the button in your post. We are now not friends! 8)

It just says you have added this person to your ignore list click here to take them off!

If you give me $10 I will take you off!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I tried the ignore feature I just ended up missing what the whole conversation was about when I miss a couple posts, so I end up clicking view message so much that is wasn't worth it.


----------

